

Ask HN: Who's doing some c64 stuff? - jozi9


======
LarryMade2
Are you looking for people here or just what's going on in general?

~~~
jozi9
What's going on in general. I bucket-listed a simple game dev project for
myself and looking for inspiration to learn ASM :)

~~~
LarryMade2
I got to go to work, but here's a few links to explore

[http://commodoreserver.com](http://commodoreserver.com) (check the blogs and
photo galleries - these guys make a lot of Commodore Shows)
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/comp.sys.cbm](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/comp.sys.cbm)
[http://www.commodore.ca/forum/index.php](http://www.commodore.ca/forum/index.php)
[http://www.lemon64.com/forum/](http://www.lemon64.com/forum/)

Just about ANY commodore 8-bit book or magazine you want to look at:
[http://www.bombjack.org/commodore/](http://www.bombjack.org/commodore/)

